
Talk: “The Relationship Between COBOL and Computer Science” - aturley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_AS6I39BkI
======
aturley
This is a talk I gave based on the paper "The Relationship Between COBOL and
Computer Science". I also work in some references to Sammet's "The Early
History of COBOL", which is sadly behind an ACM paywall.

